# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  الطريقة الامنة لتغيير مايك  infinix x600 note 2 بالفيديو

## zarif

*  طريقة تغيير مايك infinix x600 note 2 بطريقة سهلة وامنة
فى البوردة الصغيرة بدون اى مشاكل او انصهار لسوكت الفلاتة* 
[YOUTUBE]TxmN2V4KAFQ[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي المشاركة 
مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zarif

> مشكور علي المشاركة 
> مزيد من التوفيق

  

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

  

> بارك الله فيك

 شكرا لكم جميعا على تشجيعكم وتقييمكم لمجهودى المتواضع

----------

